# How many Study Hours are you up to?



## starkman (Apr 4, 2008)

I have been keeping close track of how much time I have spent studying these past couple of months. Now that we are almost to the exam, how many hours has everyone been putting in total? (estimates ok too) I finally started to feel settled about how much I knew/could do around 200 hours. I should end around 250. ( I am taking off this whole last week to review.) How does everyone else feel a WEEK before the test with what you have been studying?


----------



## Vinsanity (Apr 4, 2008)

starkman said:


> I have been keeping close track of how much time I have spent studying these past couple of months. Now that we are almost to the exam, how many hours has everyone been putting in total? (estimates ok too) I finally started to feel settled about how much I knew/could do around 200 hours. I should end around 250. ( I am taking off this whole last week to review.) How does everyone else feel a WEEK before the test with what you have been studying?




I think 200 to 250 hrs in three months is reasonable for me. what do you guys think?


----------



## ODB_PE (Apr 4, 2008)

Vinsanity said:


> I think 200 to 250 hrs in three months is reasonable for me. what do you guys think?


Theres a detailed thread around here somewhere that talks about this. Can't find it right now but I'm sure somebody will chime in.

200-300 is certainly not uncommon. Some study more, some study less. But I would restate that I think somebody who is really pounding it (like starkman) should STOP studying Wednesday night, and spend Thursday organizing and doing mindless stuff.


----------



## starkman (Apr 4, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> Theres a detailed thread around here somewhere that talks about this. Can't find it right now but I'm sure somebody will chime in.
> 200-300 is certainly not uncommon. Some study more, some study less. But I would restate that I think somebody who is really pounding it (like starkman) should STOP studying Wednesday night, and spend Thursday organizing and doing mindless stuff.



I agree actually, I am not studying Thursday. I'll just make sure I have everything in order. Can't be too stressed for the test. I have been studying around an hour a night, 4 or so sat and sunday. That has worked for me.


----------



## MC_Engineer (Jun 20, 2008)

I studied from January 5th through April 9th starting with about 20 hours per week and gradually ramping that up to I think about 60+ hours the last two weeks (NOT exaggerating, I got caught with my pants down RE the difficulty of Geotech depth and had to get through the entire DAS book in two weeks!)

So ... I was probably around 440 to 500 hours. I afforded myself the luxury of quitting my job in order to prepare for, take, and pass this exam on the first try while maintaining (and improving believe it or not) a social life.

Something that I did not consider when scheduling time to study was how much time you need to spend collecting general knowledge and reference materials.

Oh yeah, I passed the 2008 April Civil PE exam.


----------

